# Warnings when building Gnome2 port



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to build Gnome2 in x11/gnome2 using plain old


```
make install clean
```

and receive the following warnings:


```
./gtk.override: In function '_wrap_gtk_message_dialog_format_secondary_text':
./gtk.override:6355: warning: null format string
./gtk.override: In function '_wrap_gtk_message_dialog_format_secondary_markup':
./gtk.override:6378: warning: null format string
```

This causes the build to hang indefinitely.

Any ideas?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

For install large ports is recommended use ports-mgmt/portmaster, and configure properly /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc for enable some interesting options. Read the portmaster(8) man page for more information on these options.

These warnings occurred when compiling x11-toolkits/py-gtk2, please shows full py27-gtk-2.24.0_1.log


----------



## neilms (Jan 18, 2013)

First of all you have to make sure your ports collection is up to date. As root type:

[CMD=]"portsnap fetch extract update"[/CMD]

After you have updated ports, simply enter the commands for building one at a time (to isolate any problems that may arise). So first you should [CMD=]"make"[/CMD]. After that is completed [CMD=]"make install"[/CMD] and then finally [CMD=]"make clean"[/CMD].

Gnome is a port that takes a long time to build. If possible, why not try installing the package instead? [CMD=]"pkg_add -r gnome2"[/CMD] only takes a few minutes to install.


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

I updated ports and tried the make targets independently as you said, neilms, but it continues to hang at the original warnings.

I would definitely prefer to resolve this issue head-on if possible, rather than installing from packages. I really like the idea of installing from source and don't want to give up on it.


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

Specifically, this is happening when building the dependency py-gtk2. This occurs even when doing a 'make' in x11-toolkits/py-gtk2.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

portmaster(8) builds from source, give a shot.

Install ports-mgmt/portmaster:

`# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make install clean`

After installing a port, you might have to run:

`# rehash`

Copy /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.sample to /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc

Uncomment this lines in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc

```
BACKUP=bopt
ALWAYS_SCRUB_DISTFILES=dopt
PM_MAKE_ARGS='-DFORCE_PKG_REGISTER'
SAVE_SHARED=wopt
PM_LOG=/var/log/portmaster.log
```

To install x11/gnome2 run the following:

`# portmaster x11/gnome2`


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

cpu82, sorry I must need more caffeine. I didn't see your request for the py-gtk logfile originally. I did a search for it, but don't seem to be able to find it.

As for the portmaster software, I will definitely check it out, but I'd still like to figure out what exactly is causing this hang-up for future reference.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

Netherfox said:
			
		

> cpu82, sorry I must need more caffeine. I didn't see your request for the py-gtk logfile originally. I did a search for it, but don't seem to be able to find it.
> 
> As for the portmaster software, I will definitely check it out, but I'd still like to figure out what exactly is causing this hang-up for future reference.



To capture console session output, read this useful comment 

Paste it using some service like pastebin.com or similar and show here the URL.


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you use a command line client for pastebin?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

Netherfox said:
			
		

> Do you use a command line client for pastebin?



No, but there is the possibility of using misc/pastebinit, which supports the following pastebins:


> - sprunge.us
> - pastie.org
> - paste.ubuntu.org.cn
> - fpaste.org
> ...


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

http://pastebin.com/2m2iwTip


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

Didn't realize that was capturing the output for other commands as well. Sorry if there's a lot of text.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

Please, install accessibility/atk and devel/libglade2, before try rebuild x11-toolkits/py-gtk2.


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

I just tried both of them. They both inform me that they're already installed.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2013)

Please, rebuild both ports:

`# make deinstall clean reinstall clean`


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

using 'make'? or 'make install', 'make reinstall' ?


----------



## Netherfox (Jan 18, 2013)

I did this, but there are warnings during the libglade2 install.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2013)

You could force-deinstall the problem ports, and let them be installed as dependencies.  Or set the FORCE_PKG_REGISTER variable to force the install of the ports that are already installed.  Offhand, I don't know how to do that with portmaster(8), but the man page should tell how.

That's not something that should be needed routinely.


----------

